# Review Request on Combo blades



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not sure where to put this thread, so here it is. 
After reading Handyman's thread on blades:

Has anyone used the Freud Fusion? And if so, is it as good as advertised? Give us a review :yes:.

I've heard good things about the Amana also.

I generally use combo blades because they work good for me and they keep the blade changes down.

Woohoo... let's hear a review.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Freud blades are great. Amana are better, that said it is very difficult to get Amana blades in a box store. They are more a commercial, shop blade. I run both


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Fusion and the new Infinity Super General 010-044 are very similar in geometry and tooth configuration. These two are the only 40T Hi-ATB grinds with the double side grind that I know of. Both are full kerf, both have anti-vibration slots, both have a coating, both are made in Italy, and both are very advanced designs that utilize alot of computerized manufacturing. They also scored similarly in Wood's blade tests, with similar strengths and weaknesses. I've seen the Fusion demoed and have owned the Super General about a year now, but have not spun a Fusion yet. Here's my review of the SG...I'd say it's fair to extrapolate a bit due the design similarities.

Most general purpose blades use a shallower alternating beveled top grind known as an ATB (alternating top bevel). The Hi-ATB grind is the cleanest cutting grind available due to the sheering action that it creates across the fibers. This grind is typically seen in dedicated higher tooth count crosscut blades used specifically for ultra fine cuts in veneers, fine plywood, and melamine. Those blades crosscut very cleanly, but don't rip very efficiently, and offer little versatility. The result of combining the Hi-ATB in mid-tooth count general purpose design is extremely low tear-out on crosscuts in hardwood, plywood, and sheetgoods, yet still offers reasonable ripping ability due to an aggressive 20° hook angle. The double side grind enhances the polishing characteristics of an already low side clearance, resulting in a very smooth glassy surface that's also typically only seen in the higher tooth count specialty blades. Keeping in mind that if all other design parameters are equal, a lower tooth count blade typically equates to a faster but rougher cut that requires less power, and a higher tooth count results in a slower but smoother cut that requires more effort. While most general purpose blades don't excel in any one area, the Super General comes remarkably close to the performance of a specialty blade, while maintaining it's "general purpose" roots. Crosscuts are remarkably clean for a 40 tooth blade. Rip cuts have very low occurrence of blade marks and the edge is noticeably shiny. I'm able to recognize cuts made by the Super General, which is really pretty amazing, because it's typically very hard to distinguish cuts made by most other premium general purpose blades. It did a super job in every material I tried, but I'd have to say that's strongest suit is freedom from tearout in both hardwoods and sheetgoods. It's also a fairly quiet blade. 

There's a downside to every engineering choice made. Even though the 010-044 is a general purpose blade, it has a streak of "thorobred" in it which makes it a bit more finicky than some. The precision elements of this blade require a bit more care with setup, saw alignment, blade height, and technique, or the blade will reveal the variable. The very characteristics that give it the potential for a performance advantage can also cause some problems if things go awry. The features that give a polished edge can go from "burnished" to "burned" if the saw bogs much in thick material, or if I use too slow of a feed rate, or if I'm not careful to keep the board tight along the fence. Also, the ultra clean slicing abilities of the Hi-ATB grind aren't as efficient at removing chips in thick ripping as a flat top grind (FTG), or even the shallower 10° to 20° bevel of more typical ATB grinds. The Super General will "get the job done" in most thick material, but you have to be conscientious about it. My preference for thick ripping (2" or more) is for a 24 tooth FTG ripping blades but the SG does fine with most ripping.

GP blades are typically known for their versatility, and the Super General certainly fits that description, but it does give up some aspects of versatility for the sake of improved performance in other areas. It's a bit at the opposite end of the GP spectrum as the Forrest WWII 30T blade. There's truly a balance of design elements in play, and Infinity really pushes the envelope. Others like the Forrest WWII 40T, Ridge Carbide TS2000, DW7657, DW7640, and Tenryu Gold Medal, and even the former Infinity General (010-040), are all excellent, and are possibly a bit more forgiving in some respects, but if you're looking for the cleanest cutting general purpose blade around, the Hi-ATB grind of the Super General is tough to beat. It offers a taste of what the specialty blades can give, yet still earns it's "general purpose" moniker.

FWIW, I have not tried the Amana Prestige 40T, but have owned a 60T Amana Instrustrial blade that was very nice. I wouldn't bet against the Fusion or Super General for the ultimate short term performance in a home shop if put head to head with the Amana, but I doubt either one would hold up well as well as the Amana in a rigorous commercial setting.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Super post KnotScott!!!!! If I may say only one thing to add about Hi-ATB blades, they do have a shorter life than normal ATB's. Due to the much longer tip angle.
Jack


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Knotscott,
That is pure poetry! I'm serious! 
Thank you for the wonderful review and info.

You've altered my point of view...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Super post KnotScott!!!!! If I may say only one thing to add about Hi-ATB blades, they do have a shorter life than normal ATB's. Due to the much longer tip angle.
> Jack


Thanks guys....yeah, I should have added edge life as a downside. For a hobbyist you'd still probably get a year or so between sharpenings, but not a great choice for commercial general purpose work.


----------

